# vBulletin 3.7 Upgrades + New Themes



## Dragoneer (May 9, 2008)

While I know we just recently upgraded to vBulletin, a new feature laden version has come out since, and we've made the jump to it as well.

The new themes are up and online as well, and will be tweaked a bit more over the next few days. There is one small known issue with both Softlight (Light) and Space Mafia (Dark): the formatting on the "quick reply" is not working like it should. That, and user titles are not present. They'll make a swift return shortly. They're both minor cosmetic issues and will be fixed within the next 24 to 48 hours or so.

Everything else is working like it should be.

*Once again, to change themes:*
User CP > Options > Miscellaneous Options > Forum Skin


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2008)

Just wondering if status is always going to be changeable now that it's not a "title."

Also if we are going to get a skin with a dark background to type on again?  Neither of them give that option and it's really bright to look at.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 9, 2008)

how do we access the old themes?  i liked the old brown one a lot


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 9, 2008)

The new forum is so much better than that shit MyBB. You are the greatest.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 9, 2008)

*Space Mafia* fails at Spoiler Tag.


----------



## Grimfang (May 9, 2008)

I like the new features. Comments in profiles now 

And I think this layout feels more together and awesomer than the previous.


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2008)

Okay, I have changed my mind.  The white isn't as bad as it was after being up for almost 2 days due to finals.  Everything looks more professional.  Nice work on upgrades.


----------



## Rhainor (May 9, 2008)

I don't really like the new themes.  "Softlight" is too bright for my taste (not so much that it causes excess eye-strain, but enough that I don't like it) and I find "Space Mafia"'s mix of light and dark to be annoying.  Gimme back one with light text on varying shades of dark.


----------



## eternal_flare (May 9, 2008)

Many new features, that album thing supports macros.^_^


----------



## Arc (May 9, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I don't really like the new themes.  "Softlight" is too bright for my taste (not so much that it causes excess eye-strain, but enough that I don't like it) and I find "Space Mafia"'s mix of light and dark to be annoying.  Gimme back one with light text on varying shades of dark.


Yeah...darker background with light text is really much better to watch at.
This contrast between dark design and the white text boxes is really annyoing...


----------



## Rhainor (May 9, 2008)

Also, my oh-so-handy "view new posts" function is missing from the top nav bar.  Bring it back, please.


----------



## Acisej (May 9, 2008)

I like the functionality of the upgrade, but I don't like the overall layout of it. I miss the Paperkut colors as well, they were easy on the eyes. :3
Still, it'll just be something to get used to...
Also, as a side note, when accessing this page on smaller screens (just since the update) the text does this funny thing where there are only two or three letters per line (whereas before, text would appear in its regular format). Like this:

Hi I
a
m n
ew
bla
h.


----------



## makmakmob (May 9, 2008)

how long ago was this posted because the user titles are up now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 9, 2008)

I don't know why Quick Links was removed but that needs to come back.

It was one of the ways for managing other links for navigation of the forums, and links to the site and wiki. Some of those links made it here, but memberlist is not an important enough button to be part of the navbar, but rather a child of quick links. Today's Posts is not the same as New Posts since one is session based and the other of course is based on a day.

Also we didn't get a screenshot on the "inners" of FA but just the front page screenshot, and I have to say there are parts of the theme that just look out of place when it comes to replying.

The Edit/Quote/Quote Multiple/ buttons just look really out of place on this Space Mafia theme. The theme looks rather neutral then someone threw "hey look put some girly buttons here" on the side. It should have something that is more neutral and matches the overall theme. Also the peach color is rather light too so it does make those buttons harder to read.


----------



## Quaidis (May 9, 2008)

I'm with half the thread on the new skins.  The sharp light-dark contrast of the darker theme is tiresome to the eyes and the 'baby blue' theme is not to my liking either.  For some reason it doesn't match the blue theme of the first forum (before all the changes), and I was just getting used to the tan one of the new forum.  I'd be once again happy if the tan theme was brought back.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 9, 2008)

Quaidis said:


> ...and I was just getting used to the tan one of the new forum.  I'd be once again happy if the tan theme was brought back.


In the next week a revised version of the paper/tan them will be brought over for this as well as a green theme.


----------



## Rhainor (May 9, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> how long ago was this posted because the user titles are up now.



Not quite.  User titles are currently being displayed in the "status" filed, when (I'm pretty sure) they're supposed to have their own position, probably between the username and avatar.


----------



## Zentio (May 9, 2008)

I like the softlight theme. It reminds me of Invisionfree's board theme X3


----------



## Rilvor (May 9, 2008)

I'd love to see the return of the Dark Meat theme...this "Space Mafia" theme..the dark background with the white posts and the black text is fail =x


----------



## valkura (May 9, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I'd love to see the return of the Dark Meat theme...this "Space Mafia" theme..the dark background with the white posts and the black text is fail =x


Seconded.


----------



## Aurali (May 9, 2008)

very nice theme colors


----------



## Kimmerset (May 9, 2008)

Agreed on the Space Mafia comments.  

The contrast is blinding.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 9, 2008)

Blinding white! And is it me or does Fender's book overlap the user cp button?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 9, 2008)

More suggestions:

Alternating colors between posts (not a big suggestion but it may break up the white people are complaining about)

Alternate color for Sticky threads. I miss it in the last theme, it made it easier when I'm managing posts in the Support Forums.

I actually like the User title under the user name versus below as a "status" 

I bit more break in space between the number of posts field and messenger icons.

The Paw Icons that represent the forums are a bit too large imo, maybe 70% of the current size might be better.

Fix Showgroups.php (forum leaders)! I'm gonna keep bitching about it 

The dropdown for Search needs to come back as well as Quick Links.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 9, 2008)

Everything is so BEEG. @.@ I love it though. And if that "hide forum" button wasn't there before, I find it quite a nice thing to have.


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> In the next week a revised version of the paper/tan them will be brought over for this as well as a green theme.




Green Theme.  Mission Accomplished.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 10, 2008)

Cai vistre...

You just can't leave the forums alone, can't ya? This why I leave forums! Just when things start to get  cozy, people start to go around rearranging until it gets annoying...


----------



## Nightingalle (May 10, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Cai vistre...
> 
> You just can't leave the forums alone, can't ya? This why I leave forums! Just when things start to get  cozy, people start to go around rearranging until it gets annoying...



Y'know, no one's _forcing_ you to stay here :\  I'm sure there are other furry forums out there.  If you have a constructive criticism, or a suggestion - I'm sure they'd love to hear it.


----------



## ricochet1234 (May 10, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Y'know, no one's _forcing_ you to stay here :\  I'm sure there are other furry forums out there.  If you have a constructive criticism, or a suggestion - I'm sure they'd love to hear it.



Exactly. Like instead of griping about all of the changes to the forum, point out things that you *don't* want changed.

Speaking of which, a rich text editor would be nice, but not really necessary (mostly because people will abuse it.)

and I guess the username text is a bit too large.

and the contrast in the default Space Mafia not only makes my mind bleed (yes, it's possible) but there's a physical coding error on the bottom nav-bar. Fender's picture overlaps the "Log( out)" button.

And I have to agree with Arshes: The image bullets are a bit big, alternate colors for stickies and the usernames under the image are a bit...meh...

And what happened to the Dark Meat theme? I had no problem with it except for the linking problems where you'd post a link and it wouldn't "auto-link" it, which was eventually fixed.

But then again, I'm not on these forums too often, so there's probably MUCH more I could complain about, but I hadn't discovered...
---
Alternate colored usernames for Mods/admins

Okay, I'm done now!


----------



## Zentio (May 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Blinding white! And is it me or does Fender's book overlap the user cp button?





lazrpo1nt3r said:


> but there's a physical coding error on the bottom nav-bar. Fender's picture overlaps the "Log( out)" button.



Neither of those happen for me on either theme.

Do you guys have small resolutions?


----------



## ricochet1234 (May 10, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> Neither of those happen for me on either theme.
> 
> Do you guys have small resolutions?


Depends. Are you running 1024X768? if so, then no. It could, however, be Mozilla Firefox doing the overlap. I'll check on IE.

...

Actually, it's WORSE on IE. It overlaps the search and completely hides the Log Out button. Don't know, maybe you have a higher resolution.


----------



## Zentio (May 10, 2008)

lazrpo1nt3r said:


> Depends. Are you running 1024X768? if so, then no. It could, however, be Mozilla Firefox doing the overlap. I'll check on IE.
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually, it's WORSE on IE. It overlaps the search and completely hides the Log Out button. Don't know, maybe you have a higher resolution.



I'm using FireFox, my monitor is at 1280x1024 and it's fine on here and in IE in both themes.

The only thing that's really off for me is the Quick Reply bar, the arrow to open it and close it push the edge of the bar off the rest of it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 10, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Y'know, no one's _forcing_ you to stay here :\  I'm sure there are other furry forums out there.  If you have a constructive criticism, or a suggestion - I'm sure they'd love to hear it.



Hey, I like this place! It's just that the format they chose just isn't their best ones.

And it's causing eye strain for me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 10, 2008)

I like the new theme.  Just had to get used to it.


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I like hot scalies the new theme.  Just had to get used to it.



Same here. :3


----------

